# Zoloft?



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anyone taking that? My doctor wants to put me on that. Does it help with dp/dr, anxiety, depression, has it helped anyone? and what are main side effects?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

hmm..what were these side effects?


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

livinginhell333 said:


> Has anyone taking that? My doctor wants to put me on that. Does it help with dp/dr, anxiety, depression, has it helped anyone? and what are main side effects?


I'm taking it right now, it does help with depression but i'm not on that big of a dose so yeah. No help for me with dp. One side effect I really got was like feeling shitty when you first get on it and when you change dosages, so if you can handle that i'd try it cause it has helped some people. give itaaa shott!


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried it for three days and i woke up in the middle of the night with my mind going 90 to nothing i couldn't keep my thoughts straight or quiet ! But it could have been an anxiety attack or something 3 days is really too soon to tell.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm going to be on 50 mg, shivers? i don't like the sound of that. I'm going to give it a few weeks, and see how i feel.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Small chance anything will help with dp directly.

I'm swithing to zoloft right now, I'm currently on 50 wihout any side effects, I beleive I'm going up to 100


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Kate, will it help the anxiety and depression part of it? and the ocd part of it?


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

livinginhell333 said:


> Kate, will it help the anxiety and depression part of it? and the ocd part of it?


Hi,

I took Zoloft (Sertraline)50mg for 5 weeks, it made me mentally numb and fat plus 7 kilos so I got of it again.
good luck


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

well what if i work out and do cardio so i don't really gain weight?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You shoudlnt get weight gain from zoloft.

That being said dif meds cause weight gain differently, so working out and eating right don't always prevent it. But you shouldn't gain weight from that med.

Some meds make you hungry, some make you crave things, some change the way your body processes things, some change metabolism, some just randomly make you gain weight, some are water weight


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Zoloft sucked for me big time it made me super OCD. I hated all antidepressants, especially SSRIs. They work for depression/OCD for some people, but also tend to make you fat and obliterate your sex life. Fun stuff. Likely will do nothing for DPD. Read about anti-seizure meds and DPD.... there's your best hope IMO (Klonopin, Neurontin, Trileptal, etc.)


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

*update* I've taken this for about a month now and i think it has helped somewhat. It's helped the OCD, depression, and anxiety. I don't think, or worry so much about dp, and don't have as much anxiety from it. I don't get mad. It hasn't helped the dp/dr that much really, but its helped other things, which has made it easier to cope.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Funnily enough, Zoloft changed my brother's life, he felt 100% better on it. I tried it this summer and I felt somewhat calmer and less despairing, but I slept excessively and it completely numbed me sexually, which I was very unhappy with. Getting off of it was really hard for me too. SSRIs seem to bring these side effects to me always.


----------

